# Anyone looking for a titanium Merckx?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My bike shop has a used Merckx AX with Dura-Ace group (8 speed probably), if anyone has been looking for one. It looks like about 55 cm frame give or take a cm. He's got the bike priced at $900 but might be willing to deal on it.

FWIW, I've been riding Merckx AX as my main bike for long weekend rides for 5+ years, and it's been a great bike. I bought it used and have easily ridden more than 20,000 miles on it. The AX frames were made by Litespeed using Merckx geometry and specs. My AX handled nearly identical to the Merckx Corsa 01 that I used to own.


----------



## bsport910 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Tarwheel,

I've been looking for a decent Merckx AX for quite a while. Do you know if the bike is still available? Would you mind replying with the shop name and location? Thanks for your help.

bsport910


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I sent you a PM with info on shop and location.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

bsport910 said:


> Hi Tarwheel,
> 
> I've been looking for a decent Merckx AX for quite a while. Do you know if the bike is still available? Would you mind replying with the shop name and location? Thanks for your help.
> 
> bsport910


Did you end up buying the Merckx AX from my LBS? If not, I might very well be selling mine in the near future. Mine is size 57 with a 56.8 top tube.


----------

